# Hobby vs. Seller



## onewaywood (Dec 6, 2007)

Just wondering how many people sell their work versus its just a hobby.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 6, 2007)

You need a "BOTH" category, because I suspect that describes the bulk of the people here. I picked "hobby", but don't think for even a nanosecond that I won't sell a pen, given the opportunity!


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 6, 2007)

You need a "BOTH" category, because I suspect that describes the bulk of the people here. I picked "hobby", but don't think for even a nanosecond that I won't sell a pen, given the opportunity!


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 6, 2007)

There's an echo in here there's an echo in here......TECH TIP: don't double-click on "Submit Reply"    ([]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 6, 2007)

Shannon, I don't understand about the echo.  Could you demonstrate what you mean? []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 6, 2007)

Shannon, I don't understand about the echo.  Could you demonstrate what you mean? []


----------



## el_d (Dec 6, 2007)

Ha Ha good one..... Echo....


----------



## el_d (Dec 6, 2007)

Ha Ha good one..... Echo....


----------



## el_d (Dec 6, 2007)

sorry....


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 6, 2007)

It's currently a hobby, but I will sell them when the chance arises.


----------



## Milpaul (Dec 6, 2007)

I agreee, should be another choice: sell to pay for hobby!


----------



## Dave_M (Dec 7, 2007)

Hobby for me, but I will and do sell from time to time.  I prefer to make what I want and if someone likes what I have, I'll sell it providing it's something I want to get ride of.  Keeping in mind that I've been doing this for about 3 months now so it's all new to me.


----------



## cdcarter (Dec 7, 2007)

I never really meant to sell them, but after I gave some away, people started asking how they could get one. That could get out of hand really quick if I gave one to everybody gutsy enough to ask, so I put some price tags on them, put some photos on a web site and said I'd be glad to make them one. I guess I'm averaging 10 a month without really trying.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 7, 2007)

It's a hobby that is rapidly getting out of hand.  Have a couple shops that want to sell them so I guess I'll sell a few and put the profits into more pens which I will donate to the Pens for Canadian Peacekeepers project.


----------



## carverken (Dec 7, 2007)

As with the other hobbists.  I sell when I can.[]  PS I would starve if it was my real job.[]


----------



## Ligget (Dec 7, 2007)

I started turning pens as therapy following an accident at work. My orders are mostly recommendations from past recipients of my pens, I am now struggling to keep up with orders. [^][xx(]


----------



## gerryr (Dec 10, 2007)

I make pens to sell, but I don't do it on a full time basis.  I use the profits to keep a good stock of kits, wood and plastics and to finance my other hobbies, photography and downhill skiing.


----------



## egerm (Dec 12, 2007)

i have only made 15 pens and have sold two foe 35 each added the money to my table saw found[]


----------



## INTJ (Dec 18, 2007)

It started as my 5th or 6th hobby.  My wife, friends and co-workers are impressed with the final product and believe "there is money in them thar' hills."  We shall see. [^]


----------



## fernhills (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi, WELCOME,, Carl


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 3, 2008)

my hobby is to sell pens.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 3, 2008)

That pretty well sums it up for me.[]




> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />my hobby is to sell pens.


----------



## badger (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INTJ_
> <br />It started as my 5th or 6th hobby.  My wife, friends and co-workers are impressed with the final product and believe "there is money in them thar' hills."  We shall see. [^]



That pretty much where I'm at too.  It was a hobby first, and I'm in transition, with full support of my family to selling.  Not full time, but a little extra cash to pay for more hobby supplies/tools.

badger


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 4, 2008)

Definitely hobby, about 80% of my pens get given away.  The wife shows them to people and sells almost enough to fund the hobby.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hobby that I enjoy!


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Milpaul_
> <br />I agreee, should be another choice: sell to pay for hobby!


That's where we belong.  We took up the hobby to keep my wife's dad active and sell pens to pay for the hobby.


----------

